# Longboard as carryon?



## timothy (Jun 25, 2015)

i have a long board that i payed alot for and am moving back home are long boards allowed as a carryon?


----------



## C855B (Jun 25, 2015)

No. The only train(s) allowing carry-on surfboards are the Pacific Surfliners, and those are limited to 72".

There is a policy for boards as checked baggage. Scroll down on the special items page: http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=Page&pagename=am%2FLayout&cid=1251621565020


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 25, 2015)

Surfboards and Wakeboards


*Carry-On (Pacific Surfliner Only) — 50 lbs. (23 kg)*
No Larger than 72" in Height

*Checked — 50 lbs. — 120" in Height (72" Pacific Surfliner)*

Allowance


Surfboards
Wakeboards
Skeg (fin)
Requirements


A $10 fee will apply to surfboards/wakeboards transported in checked baggage on all trains.
Whether checked or carried on, surfboards/wakeboards must be enclosed in a full-length protective cover (vinyl/cloth/nylon/or hard-sided case).
Surfboards/wakeboards of any length may not be carried onboard most Amtrak trains. There is a limited exception for passengers traveling on the west coast in equipment designated as Pacific Surfliner.


Surfboards/wakeboards may be carried onboard in lieu of a piece of baggage free of charge on Pacific Surfliner equipment only.
Surfboards/wakeboards must be stowed in the overhead racks.


----------



## CCC1007 (Jun 25, 2015)

A longboard is not necessarily a surfboard, it could be a skateboard.


----------

